# Cuban Rounds...Taste of Havana



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

WHERE can I get some...Please don't say Thompsons! LOL. checcked CI no go. In a rush..counting on You guys for the info.

Bought one yesterday a 6x50 Maduro and it was a great stick for $3. Has definite YardGar potential.

FN in MT


----------



## Hatattack (Jan 5, 2011)

How many do you won't? I can get my hands on a ton of these. All sizes, all like a $1.99 I believe. Guy wants them out of his shop.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I thought these were sold by Famous?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

FN in MT said:


> WHERE can I get some...Please don't say Thompsons! LOL. checcked CI no go. In a rush..counting on You guys for the info.
> 
> Bought one yesterday a 6x50 Maduro and it was a great stick for $3. Has definite YardGar potential.
> 
> FN in MT


I did a Google search on 'em and JR cigars has the toro size in a box of 40 for 69.95 in the EMS and maduro wrapper....never had 'em, but at 1.75 a stick it sounds like a good value if you like 'em.


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I did a Google search on 'em and JR cigars has the toro size in a box of 40 for 69.95 in the EMS and maduro wrapper....never had 'em, but at 1.75 a stick it sounds like a good value if you like 'em.


 The Wife is picking me up four more as we speak. I had ONE and it was tasty, though mild. Eactly what I like in the morning...or as a YardGar.

I've learned to try a few...as I've been burnt on cheapies before. Try one it's fine..buy a hundred and half or more are dog rockets.

If JR has em I can find them there....Thanks.

I'll post back in a few days..headed to Reno.

FN in MT


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I thought these were sold by Famous?


Was thinking about a different cigar, sorry about that!


----------

